
Quora’s first acquisition is Arab Spring instigator’s Q&A site Parlio - vinod1073
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/quora-parlio/
======
maceo
Please, cut it out with the bullshit. This guy played a negligible role in the
Arab Spring. The only reason he received the media attention he did was
because he held a prominent position at an American company.

Calling him the Arab Spring's instigator is an insult to Egyptian activists
and organizers, not to mention the revolutionaries in Tunisia.

~~~
Pintok
Take a fucking look around.

How many people in prominent positions in well known companies open their
mouths when there is a obvious stink in the air?

I have massive respect for the guy.

~~~
philtar
The actual instigator:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohamed_Bouazizi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mohamed_Bouazizi)

Fuck a prominent position. He doesn't have a prominent position, and every
single large exec would open their mouth when their entire country is being
destroyed.

Fuckin' hell HN. As an Arab, I'm severely disappointed that everyone forgot
the reason the Arab Spring started was because a 26 year old burned himself
alive because he couldn't afford to live. Not some social media savvy guy from
google.

~~~
Pintok
So whats the lesson? To me it's pretty simple. You want change learn to do it
the right way. Gandhi, MLK and Mandela didn't burn themselves and get change
over night. And guess what, being media savvy is how you make change happen.
There are to this day people who will call those three characters the most
media savvy men of their time.

If marketing can sell Coke, Donald Trump and Kim Kardashian it can be used to
sell other things too. Positive things. Constructive things. To pretend
without media savvy your message will get out and have influence is highly
misguided in this day and age.

~~~
noobie
What fucking media and marketing are you even talking about? I am a Tunisian
citizen and I have never heard of this guy until these last couple of days.

~~~
Pintok
Well I have. And I deeply respect what he is trying to do. It's solution
oriented unlike cheap talk.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiwJ0hNl1Fw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiwJ0hNl1Fw)

~~~
maceo
Give it up. I left out an important part in my original post: this guy only
got media attention in America. No media attention in the Arab world, because
being a Google employee didn't make his sacrifice any more significant. The
European media had enough sense to not focus on this guy either. Only the
insufferable mainstream American media is self-centered enough to push the
narrative that an employee of an American company was instrumental in the Arab
Spring.

~~~
Mira_s
I am Arab. Please speak for yourself. Nobody appointed you spokesperson for
Arab opinion.

I think Wael has played and continues to play a very important role.

------
_RPM
Does anyone know how Quora plans to make money?

~~~
AznHisoka
Advertising. They're loaded with search traffic. Loyal direct visits not so
much. Anyone in Quora, refute me if you want.

~~~
siquick
Their personalised email digest is outstanding so I would expect this to drive
a lot of return visits.

